
50 Successful Open Source Projects That Are Changing Medicine - chaostheory
http://nursingassistantguides.com/2009/50-successful-open-source-projects-that-are-changing-medicine/
======
kevbin
I think Osirix should be on the list. <http://www.osirix-viewer.com/>

------
Radix
What about PatientOS or Medscribbler's community project?

    
    
      http://patientos.com/
      http://sourceforge.net/projects/medscribbler/

------
tdziuba
Ha, I wrote OpenEMR when I was 16 along with a few of my high school friends
in Connecticut. One guy's mom was a doctor, and wanted an EMR system, so we
whipped one up in PHP over a summer.

My first startup, and I've since forgotten about it, but I'm glad to see that
OpenEMR is still alive. The codebase looks nothing like it originally did, but
I guess that's a positive for open source. (Who really trusts some high school
kid's PHP code, anyhow?)

